# Foggy Eye?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

my rbp seems quite skittish lately, he has been hiding behind a decor. i noticed that his right eye seems a little puffy and cloudy, milky white. the other eye is completely fine but his right eye seems like it may have some problems or damage. i can't get any pictures right now cuz he is hiding but i will eventually

also, i'm not sure if this is a common characteristic but do your piranhas swim on its side from time to time? like how a bear goes to a tree and scratches its back, my piranha goes to the gravel and bangs against it with its side. hmm maybe thats how he could of injured his eye..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It sounds like your fish are "flashing". Check your water parameters. If they are fine, it could be a parasites. The cloudy eye is probably an infection from scraping against the gravel.


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

my rhom once got a cloudy fogg'd up eye. cleared up in a week or two..


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

my piranha has the same fogged up milky crap on his eye. how do you get rid of this. I've tried crap called ick away which worked but it came back and I'm now trying Menthyblu but it doesn't seem to be working. It's the same situation one eye is fine but the other is fogged up?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the foggy eye IMO is most likely ammonia burn, and with a water change or 2 it should clear up nicely


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my dam catfish had that but only in the middle of the eye, not the whole lens...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

changed water, eye cleared up but i forgot which came first. thanks everyone, LOVELY ICON INNES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very tittilating


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks


----------

